# VK - RTA FIRE SALE



## Gizmo (18/12/17)

Vape King End of Year RTA Fire Sale!





New Prices!
RDTA 5S R350
AMMIT 22 R300
FOGWORX SLIDER R300
JELLYFISH R220
SERPENT ALTO R270
MAGE GTA R250
TAIFUN GT3 R240
PRO-TO STYLED RTA R190
DOTA RDTA R150
KAOS EREBUS R200
HURRICANE R150
ELEAF OPPO R170
CYLIN R200
ELEAF LEMO 3 R260
EAGLE TANK R250
MOONSHOT V2 RTA R200
BILLOW V3 R300
BILLOW V2.5 R320
MORADIN R300
DIABLO RTA R150
NEXTINY R240
AQUA FX R250
KAYFUN MONSTER V3 R200
SILERPLAY NANO R150

https://www.vapeking.co.za/on-sale.html​

Reactions: Like 2


----------

